# Antique tool



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Today the art of faucet repair is to replace.

Well maybe some will spend the time to reseat.

Very few will spend the time to form a new seat with a seat tool.

Now years ago we even repaired valves. Not gate, but globe, radiator and compression were repaired if they could be. 

Found this valve seat grinder in my shop.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Today the art of faucet repair is to replace.
> 
> Well maybe some will spend the time to reseat.
> 
> ...


*scratches head* what's a seat?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Apparently that thing brings new life to old seats. Does it work for car and truck seats? :whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> *scratches head* what's a seat?


Your joking rite??? It's the brass part of the valve body inside where the bib washer makes contact and seals or seats. Hens the name seat.... New shower valves and faucets have replaceable seats but old one didn't and when they got pitted you would grind the face of the seat down till you got a good flat surface for the Bibb washer to make a good seal or seat to. Iv done it a few times but never on a big valve Never seen a kit like that and I agree. Lot more replacing and less repair these days


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I carry a small seat grinder kit on my truck. Can't remember the last time I used it. Should probably put it on the shelf beside the yarning iron.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

smoldrn said:


> I carry a small seat grinder kit on my truck. Can't remember the last time I used it. Should probably put it on the shelf beside the yarning iron.


What's a harming iron?? Is it for packing a lead joint??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

glad I did not have to ever fool with one of those...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's some cool stuff bill. Thanks for sharing that with us. I wish there were more antique plumbing tools and equipment around.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok here are two wrenches my grandfather handed down to me... Of course I don't use them, they are sentimental to me... Does any body know how old they are?? One says trimo on it I guess that's the brand and they where bought in Philly P.A. If that helps. Any info would be great..,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Trimo was granted a patent in 1889 for their wrench, dates seem to go on up to about 1924 for dates made... I didn't search deep...

http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=414663&id=13771

Trimo Pipe Wrench Search


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Trimo was granted a patent in 1889 for their wrench, dates seem to go on up to about 1924 for dates made... I didn't search deep...
> 
> http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=414663&id=13771
> 
> Trimo Pipe Wrench Search


Thank you. Guess I could have searched it hu?? I wonder how well they would work....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thank you. Guess I could have searched it hu??


See... That was Easy... :laughing:



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I wonder how well they would work....


I dunno what are they selling for?

If it isn't a super expensive collectors item that if you messed it up would lose $10K in value why not work a day with Gramps wrenches...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> See... That was Easy... :laughing:
> 
> I dunno what are they selling for?
> 
> If it isn't a super expensive collectors item that if you messed it up would lose $10K in value why not work a day with Gramps wrenches...


Yea I mite. I have some rtu's to run gas pipe to in a week. Mite get some funny looks tho.... Laughing


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea I mite. I have some rtu's to run gas pipe to in a week. Mite get some funny looks tho.... Laughing


 
I picked up a couple of old smooth jawed wrenches from Canton, one of the venders there had a bunch. The ones I got were from the B & O Railroad.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Your joking right?


yeah, I'm joking


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a pipe wrench with my grandfathers name engraved on it, made by "the ridge tool company", a red 14" steel handled one

Anyone know about how old it would be? It looks like a modern ridgid, but thename is different


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> I have a pipe wrench with my grandfathers name engraved on it, made by "the ridge tool company", a red 14" steel handled one
> 
> Anyone know about how old it would be? It looks like a modern ridgid, but thename is different


Ummm... I just want to make sure this is not a sarcastic question... Not that I'm trying to be a jerk. Ridgid is the tool brand manufactured by the Ridge Tool Co. of Elyra, Ohio. Look at a newer ridgid wrench or look on their website you will see ridge tool co.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Ummm... I just want to make sure this is not a sarcastic question... Not that I'm trying to be a jerk. Ridgid is the tool brand manufactured by the Ridge Tool Co. of Elyra, Ohio. Look at a newer ridgid wrench or look on their website you will see ridge tool co.


I think what he is sayings That the wrench says " the ridgid tool company". On it. Not just "ridgid". And is asking when they changed the the wording on the wrench. I think.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> That's some cool stuff bill. Thanks for sharing that with us. I wish there were more antique plumbing tools and equipment around.


If you're ever I'm Frederick Maryland, stop by, my company has tons of old plumbing tools. We also have a display case of old fixtures, lead and wood water pipes, and plenty of other history.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My "Not So Old" Ridged pipe wrench say Ridge Tool Company on it...:laughing:

I'm going to get my name engraved in it and give it to my grandson.... :thumbup:

I wonder when they stopped...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

skitian said:


> If you're ever I'm Frederick Maryland, stop by, my company has tons of old plumbing tools. We also have a display case of old fixtures, lead and wood water pipes, and plenty of other history.


Where is that? I just might take you up on that one day.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Your joking rite??? It's the brass part of the valve body inside where the bib washer makes contact and seals or seats. Hens the name seat.... New shower valves and faucets have replaceable seats but old one didn't and when they got pitted you would grind the face of the seat down till you got a good flat surface for the Bibb washer to make a good seal or seat to. Iv done it a few times but never on a big valve Never seen a kit like that and I agree. Lot more replacing and less repair these days



So, if ya would re-surface the seat, how many times could ya do it before you had to replace faucet. Kinda like getting rotors done for brakes I'm guessing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mccmech said:


> So, if ya would re-surface the seat, how many times could ya do it before you had to replace faucet. Kinda like getting rotors done for brakes I'm guessing.


I don't know maybe two times. Not shur matters how pitted it was I guess. Then it would be job security for a plumber and tile guy rite?? I only did service for a few years so not all that experienced with grinding valves... Does mech stand for mechanical in your name ??


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice I have not seen a set like that for years probably back in the 70's at my Dad's shop.

Not to mnay non renewable faucet seats down here in Florida. Mostly 12 dollar cross handle single hole lavatory valves.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a great kit Bill. I still have the one Gramps used on Douglas valves and the one for faucets.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't know maybe two times. Not shur matters how pitted it was I guess. Then it would be job security for a plumber and tile guy rite?? I only did service for a few years so not all that experienced with grinding valves... Does mech stand for mechanical in your name ??



Yea.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been in trade for 12 years and have never purchased a pipe wrench. I inherited a 24 Ridgid and a 14 Stillson from my grandfather. I use the Stillson on nearly a daily basis.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Seems "Stillson" may be a general term describing "pipe wrenches". The manufacturer of the 14 is Walworth.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got a whole variety of pipe wrenched... Ridgid, Reed, Olympia to name a few. Just never buy the aluminium Reed wrenches... Junk!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think what he is sayings That the wrench says " the ridgid tool company". On it. Not just "ridgid". And is asking when they changed the the wording on the wrench. I think.


Yeah, exactly. It *is* a ridgid, but it doesn't have the word "Ridgid" anywhere on it, it just says "The Ridge Tool Company" on it


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> Where is that? I just might take you up on that one day.


Central maryland, about 40 miles west of Baltimore and northwest of D.C.


----------

